# Not the "usual" Studio thread, a Mouldy Honda Jazz gets some TLC!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

First of all, you may look away now if you're hoping to see the usual 50/50's, machine polishing and a nice sports / performance car.

This is a pre-sale prep detail for a customer of mine that wanted this Jazz tidied up. The biggest issue being that it's sat for over 4 months through winter, with water ingress and a window left slightly open to add a bit more. Mould was the killer here so I was asked to do what I could and give the outside a bit of TLC at the same time...

So onwards, here we go with the first pics of how it arrived:














































Rear

















































































Firstly the car was cleared out and vac'd to remove all the loose dirt and dust.

Next, some G101 and a Meg's scrubbing brush










After this I set about cleaning with the new Elitech Steam cleaner having bought one on the recommendation of Nath on here - £40 bargain so thanks again for this.










Starting to look better










Once fully steam cleaned I dried off all the plastics

Plastics were cleaned with Gliptone Emerald clean APC










Before









After









Next I used some AS Brisk in the Wet vac and did all the seats & carpets to further clean and make sure as much moisture was extracted

I also used the Halogens on each corner for 15 mins each just to help dry out as much as possible










Also used this handy attachment for the Vax to get right under the seats, in the runners and those tricky areas as it's flexible and has a brush on the end



















Lastly I deodourized the interior with some Lemon deodourizer



























Rear looking much better




























Mats before vac'd but before cleaning









Also sprayed with Emerald Clean and scrubbed


















Starting to look better


















Next they were steam cleaned to kill bacteria and clean even further









Now looking good


















All finished



















On to the outside



























































































So on to cleaning, quick snow foam



















G101 and a Meg's slide lock brush used to get rid of all that green mould on badges, window edges, trim etc



















This mark mainly came out after claying









Wheels and Tyres cleaned with Gliptone Total Tire and Rim cleaner, arches with G101









Car was hand washed, 2 buckets and rinsed

Tardis used all over the car









Clayed the whole car with Gliptone Bodybar and some shampoo mixed with water as lube.

After claying I rinsed off again and towel dried

Glass was cleaned with a new Gliptone foaming aerosol glass cleaner which I was really happy with.

Before


















After









Interior was all treated with Gliptone White Satin 



























Interior now looking and smelling so much better


















































































Exterior all done, Gliptone Trim and Tyre jelly used on Tyres, and car was given a quick coat of Wax with Surf City's Barrier reef paste wax as it's really easy to apply and buff off quickly.




































































































Thanks for reading, as I say it's not the most exotic car or the most thrilling but I'm pleased to have helped get it to a state the owner can now sell it on, it will no doubt be a decent little first or family car for someone!

Just thought I'd share it as I'm sure some people will appreciate not all the cars that deserve some TLC are BMW's, Audi's or Porsches 

Thanks again


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Cracking work, photos and write-up. Gliptone certainly appear to be making a bigger appearance on here. And by the looks of things, the products are really impressive.


----------



## razorak (Jan 9, 2012)

nice turnaround


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work pal :thumb:

It's great aeeing a detail like this now n again


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice Honda again, I reckon youve just added a thousand pound to the value of it !!


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

i actually cringed at the first pic lol, great clean up.
how did you find the elitech steamer? for effectiveness and warm up times etc


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job fella. 
What did you use in your fogger for the lemon smell??
I have the same machine but have not put any smelly stuff in it.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

DetailMyCar said:


> Just thought I'd share it as I'm sure some people will appreciate not all the cars that deserve some TLC are BMW's, Audi's or Porsches
> 
> Thanks again


I totally agree Nick as your could work your **** off on an older/more well used car and not get the same kind of "wow" after shots as say a new audi or BMW etc - thanks for sharing,very interesting and a cracking turn around. :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

great turnaround,and a nice save on the seats

i did one of these last week and i thought that interior was bad

like the cross hatching on the mats,usually do the stripes,so expect to see lots of diamonds from now on

:thumb:


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work Nick, cracking results. If that didn`t please Mr Customer nothing will!!
Glad to see the Gliptone goodies are not letting you down:thumb:
Emerald clean is good for moldy seats and body work, as you will find out the more things you try it on
Thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

wow! Well done & great job.


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Brilliant.
Just brilliant.:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Fantastic Job !!!!!!

The Gliptone products are fantastic and I must admit to getting a bit of a buzz every time I use White Satin !!! 

The Steam Cleaner looks brilliant too, another thing on my long "want list" 

Fantastic stuff, how to change a car from a smelly heap to a better than new pride and joy


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Nice job fella.
> What did you use in your fogger for the lemon smell??
> I have the same machine but have not put any smelly stuff in it.


Thanks mate!

I used this Fogger Fluid from Roger at Autojoy

http://www.autojoy.co.uk/fresheners-fogger-fluid-litre-price-reduction-p-149.html

It certainly helped anyway, the car smelt great at the end!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Nick, really good write up matey.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome turn around. I'm liking the fancy striping on the mats, a nice finishing touch.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I'd love to know how much you have added to the price of the car.

Superb work mate.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround! Great work.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Great turnaround Nick - these sorts of details show a great improvement.

I'm debating that steam cleaner, worthwhile addition to the gear?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

What an amazing turnaround Nick...... bet the owner was amazed as well... topwork....:thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

amazing job :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great turnaround :thumb: We'll have to start calling you Mark Smith with all your enthusing about Gliptone lol


----------



## stewarty.c (Mar 8, 2006)

Top work fella !


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

wow that's awesome, great work


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> Nice Honda again, I reckon youve just added a thousand pound to the value of it !!


Thanks Mike, I'll let you know when he sells it - The main thing is I guess it's now sellable whereas before you'd have struggled to get anything for it really.



R9SH G said:


> i actually cringed at the first pic lol, great clean up.
> how did you find the elitech steamer? for effectiveness and warm up times etc


The Steamer was great, the car still needed a wet vac anyway to get rid of as much as possible but it certainly helped and freshened everything up, great on all the door cards, steering wheel and other places like that too.



steve from wath said:


> great turnaround,and a nice save on the seats
> 
> i did one of these last week and i thought that interior was bad
> 
> ...


Haha thanks, yeah I was playing around and got bored of the Wembley stripes 



adlem said:


> Great turnaround Nick - these sorts of details show a great improvement.
> 
> I'm debating that steam cleaner, worthwhile addition to the gear?


Cheers mate, absolutely worthwhile addition - I tested it on the Engine bay of my Leon too and it made good progress on that in a small amount of time - Think it will be very useful for this sort of work, plus the Wife will no doubt be finding a use for it inside the house!



cotter said:


> Great turnaround :thumb: We'll have to start calling you Mark Smith with all your enthusing about Gliptone lol


I am already there, I'm a stockist for them now so using them wherever possible and really pleased with the results!

Thanks again for all the feedback, I thought this may get a few comments and then disappear but good to see people appreciate something a bit "Ordinary" from time to time too.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A huge improvement and turn around - and a definite chance of now selling too. I like the little honda Jazz, a friend of ours has just bought one and they are a lot more fun to punt around than expected. Interior a real tardis as well!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Boy she was a mucky puppy! LOL
Love these threads you can really see the transformation. 

Nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking work


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

great work.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

That was atad rough!

Great work.:thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

great job buddy.


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Awesome turn around. I'm liking the fancy striping on the mats, a nice finishing touch.


+1 :thumb:


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

Re-borned!


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Great turnaround and nice to see it on a regular car. Love the hatching & stripes on the mats. New found purpose for my AA card!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Where theres muck theres brass !

Great job


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

BigAshD said:


> Great turnaround and nice to see it on a regular car. Love the hatching & stripes on the mats. New found purpose for my AA card!


Just to say other cards are available..... :lol:

Thanks though, I've since found out the car sold under a week later to the first person that saw it so I was really pleased to hear that.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Interesting to see how you tackled that interior!

Great result in the end...


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Whow.. this car was a real mess.. I recommend loads of Sun!!

But that was a brilliant work!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

that lemon deodariser looked awesome


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Enjoyed seeing this one - thanks for posting. The interior plastics appear a little shiny in the photos - was this the case in the flesh?


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Excellent !!!!:thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Much prefer seeing cars like this getting a good treatment. You should do my gf's car. Ive never seen so much mold but its off the road and has been for around a year and a bit. 

Excellent work though


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Where did you get the steamer from mate made a gret job of that interior


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

complete transformation...well done Nick


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is great turnaround, thanks for taking the time to post enjoyable read :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2013)

Certainly is a bit different form 50/50 shots and was a good read. Turnaround looks fab


----------



## John M (Nov 14, 2012)

What a transformation, superb.

What tools do you use on your vax ?


----------



## Jas16 (Jan 9, 2013)

great work, always a pleasure to see such a turnaround


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Very refreshing to see. I guess it's nice to work on the likes of the Porsches, Audi's etc. but if you have "the passion" then I guess it doesn't matter what it is that you're working on, just that we get to see these results. It's like a different car.

Great attention to detail and looks like you've added a lot of value to the car.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

Brilliant job. nice to see a deep clean.:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks much much better now, :thumb:.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A good days work fella!

Nice to read/see a non paint related turnaround:thumb:


----------



## AlanQS (May 6, 2009)

Thanks to whoever resurrected this thread - otherwise I wouldn't have seen it!

I enjoy reading about makeovers like this as much as I do, premium cars.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Missed this the first time around, but absolute love it.
It's great to see if somebody can make something of nothing.

Yes I'm car daft, love super cars but also love the "not so super cars" who are cared for.
I still can enjoy a "GT40" as much as a Mk1 Fiesta if it's cared for and original.

Keep them coming the loved "bread and butter" cars

Cheers!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks all, only just popped in the Studio and saw a load of posts on here 

The car was sold the week after to the first person that saw it so it was good to help - I've done a few cars for the same chap since but luckily none have been quite as bad as this although I did enjoy the end result!


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic job! :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome Nick!


----------

